
Ousted Hyperloop One co-founder BamBrogan is suing Pishevar, claims harrassment - kgwgk
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/12/ousted-hyperloop-one-co-founder-brogan-bambrogan-is-suing-shervin-pishevar-claims-harrassment/
======
kgwgk
Also [http://nytimes.com/2016/07/13/business/dealbook/hyperloop-
on...](http://nytimes.com/2016/07/13/business/dealbook/hyperloop-one-co-
founder-claims-harassment-in-lawsuit.html) and
[https://wired.com/2016/07/hyperloop-lawsuit-brogan-
bambrogan...](https://wired.com/2016/07/hyperloop-lawsuit-brogan-bambrogan-
shervin-pishevar/)

------
leroy_masochist
It takes a special kind of stupid not only to leave a noose on someone's desk
(inarguably a sinister death threat, especially in a time of conflict) but
also _to do so when you know that it will be captured on a security camera_.

